# What am I?



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Playing with the macro lens


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice! female BNP?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol great shot! took a few like that of mine ....gotta love the macro lens


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Umm... I actually wasn't paying attention to the species  so I'll go with pleco of some sort. I'll pay attention next time!

Next!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Axolotl gills?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Darn, I thought that was less obvious 

Ok, this?


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

discus fins?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Gonna go with angel fish tail fin


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Great thread idea. I will have to look into the technology needed for a shot like those.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Pectoral fin of something.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Gotta be a discus or something saltwater with that crazy orange squiggle pattern...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty amazing photography!


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

I would say that you were someone with too much time on her hands.  I would have to say pectoral fin of a pigeon blood discus.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

OoOoohhh... a few people were right about the pectoral/discus....

easy one!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it a Betta?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Betta ventral & anal fins, thinking it's a crowntail, but possibly a HM


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to use 50/50, phone-a-friend, and poll the audience. 

Ok.... Betta splendens. Final answer.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Male Red Crowntail Betta is my guess


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a jackal! Is it a jackal? It's a jackal! Jackal! Jackal!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm gonna give neoh an A for effort... so close!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I am going to guess and say clown loach stripe.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree Clown Loach stripe.


----------



## Flaming Fighter (Dec 25, 2011)

Tiger Barb?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Drew and Mike got it!

Lets make this a little more difficult now :bigsmile:


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll go with a German Blue Ram, pectoral fin


----------

